# Sheaths for drop point skinners



## robert flynt (Feb 26, 2016)

These Four sheaths are for the drop point skinners. Had to make 15 sheaths the other 11 are plain with some tooling. Really don't like making these thing, which is the reason I only make them for my knives. Still need to put a finish on them yet. That should make them look a lot better.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow, those are a lot fancier than any of the sheaths I make

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Daaaaaaammmmmm......those are spectacular!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

I prefer a sheath like that where most of the handle is exposed. Please show us the knives in their sheaths. Nice work.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 27, 2016)

Great work Robert. Are they hand stitched or do you use a leather sewing machine?


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I prefer a sheath like that where most of the handle is exposed. Please show us the knives in their sheaths. Nice work.


They are still drying from being wet shaped but as soon as they are dry and I put a finish on them I'll post them with the knife in the sheaths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 7, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Great work Robert. Are they hand stitched or do you use a leather sewing machine?


 Sewing machine, I rarely hand stitch any more. If I wasn't such a tight wad, as much as I dislike doing it, I would pay to have it done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

